# My Chinese Princess...(I think she's a female...any correction is thanked!)



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

Here we go!

Female?







Again in case the other was blurry!






MMMMMM! I sees a cwicket!






Curiosity killed the mantis!






Strugglin!






Queen of the world!






Thanks for the look!


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 20, 2009)

A beautiful female.....


----------



## Opivy (Aug 20, 2009)

looks great! Theres nothing for size comparison though =(


----------



## ismart (Aug 20, 2009)

Deffinetly a female.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 20, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice pix! And I don't know whether or not you did it on purpose, but those "underneath" shots of her abdomen made sexing easy.


----------



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the comments  and conformation! Although i did get a pm saying that she's a european mantis... i don't think she is but i can see why, it looks like she has a black dot under her arms in her chest area...


----------



## ismart (Aug 20, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Thanks for the comments  and conformation! Although i did get a pm saying that she's a european mantis... i don't think she is but i can see why, it looks like she has a black dot under her arms in her chest area...


That is not a european mantid. 100% chinese.


----------



## sbugir (Aug 20, 2009)

ismart said:


> That is not a european mantid. 100% chinese.


yay! Thnx for the conformation


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2009)

ismart said:


> That is not a european mantid. 100% chinese.


yep


----------

